# I'm a little worried..



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

So, yesterday my dad and I drove some 300 miles to have a master piano lesson and see Jon Nakamatsu performing the Rach 3. The performance was wonderful, and I'll tell about it later. However, when we went to my lesson, there was no one there, no note, and the screen door was slightly ajar. I tried the lock and knocked, but no joy. She has had bronchitis, so I'm a little worried...

Oh well, at least now I have more time to practice for here....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Every cloud has a silver lining.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

i wonder if everything turned out okay


----------

